# Carrier oils as moisturizer



## Meltiongson (Oct 6, 2013)

Can i use refined carrier oil directly to my skin? Won't it clog my pores?


----------



## renata (Oct 6, 2013)

I really like organic oils and butters for my skin. Unrefined shea butter is wonderful, so is almond and jojoba oil and so on. Refined oils are also good for your skin, you should try them. Coconut oil will clog pores, others should not.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 6, 2013)

;-) Search for non comedogenic charts, like
http://soapnuts.com/noncomo.html


----------



## Meltiongson (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Robert (Oct 8, 2013)

I never know what to make of such tabulations of comedogenicity, because data are sparse. I can believe coconut to have a tendency to produce acne because it can split off irritating short chain fatty acids; and if dairy butter were used, even worse.  But other than that, I don't trust such lists.  I believe externally applied oils (of a kind you'd use as carrier oils) in general are unlikely to do skin harm and in particular unlikely to cause acne.  They all provide some degree of barrier to water loss, and then it's just a matter of what feels most comfortable.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 8, 2013)

Try straight cocoa butter on your face


----------



## Meltiongson (Oct 8, 2013)

Is it ok if its refined?


----------



## kazmi (Oct 8, 2013)

Refined should be ok but you may not get all of the benefits as unrefined.


----------



## Meltiongson (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks :-D


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 9, 2013)

I love straight  unrefined cocoa butter on my skin.  Such a luxury!


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah, I can't use cocoa or shea butter on my face. Everywhere else is ok though.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 9, 2013)

pamielynn said:


> Yeah, I can't use cocoa or shea butter on my face. Everywhere else is ok though.




;-) Cocoa makes _a lot_ of people break out when used on the face, myself included.


----------



## Meltiongson (Nov 8, 2013)

I tried virgin coconut oil but it clogged my pores. I breakout a little which is unusual to me, so i stopped using it. But i use it for my hair instead, it works wonder. It helped me in my dandruff. Soon i want to try virgin olive oil. Hope it works 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 8, 2013)

Meltiongson said:


> But i use it for my hair instead, it works wonder.



I thought you might find this interesting.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12715094


----------



## Meltiongson (Nov 8, 2013)

girlishcharm2004 said:


> I thought you might find this interesting.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12715094



Wow thanks girlishcharm. Yea it is interesting. Good thing i've already using vco for my hair, it really helps me in my dandruff.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm kind of a skeptic when people start raving about a particular ingredient.  I heard a lot about how coconut strengthened hair, but I like to see the studies.  So when I came across this, I was satisfied that it wasn't just hype! :smile:  

It must be nourishing your scalp too to prevent dandruff!  I need to get back into oiling my hair again.  There seems to be so many benefits.


----------



## pjfan74 (Nov 11, 2013)

I use straight Argan Oil on my face as a moisturizer morning and night!  I love it!  My complexion has never been better!


----------

